# 2017 NBA Finals



## ZaraBeth420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Where are the NBA fans here?

Tonight, Finals game 2 prediction: Cavs 99, Warriors 98.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 4, 2017)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Where are the NBA fans here?
> 
> Tonight, Finals game 2 prediction: Cavs 99, Warriors 98.
> 
> You heard it here first.


SWEEP!!! Go W's


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> SWEEP!!! Go W's


No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But hell, probably. The Warriors are the most talented team the NBA has seen in many years.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2017)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But hell, probably. The Warriors are the most talented team the NBA has seen in many years.


and for years to come......get used to this


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2017)

"Mamma there goes that man"......


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 12, 2017)

the ref's finally got out of a game in the 2nd half of game 5. finally. great series to watch


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2017)

Debate this......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2017)

mama there goes that man....


----------

